# What if I work with co A while having visa of co B ?



## windsory (Apr 10, 2010)

Dear All,

I want to know what is the penalty in case I am having work permit of company A but actually am working for company B ? Provided co. B gives me salary in form of cheque which I deposit in my account.

Also, how could Dubai police will know that I am violating labor law ?

Thanks
jack.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A strange first question.

My understanding is that you may do this provided you have NOCs from both companies. It's a strange set up though. Why on earth would company A do that for you? You'd also not received any end of service gratuity.

-


----------



## anjumsam (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear friend,

you will find yourself in deep trouble - tomorrow, if not today. its not just you, even your sponsor and the B company will be in trouble.

Remember always - we are EXPATS and as an EXPAT, lets follow the law of the land till we are here

God bless


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

From what I have *heard* co. B and A will be liable for c. 50,000 AED in penalties, while you can be deported


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Get NOC before Company P - Police come and deport you.


----------



## jimmyjnas (Feb 21, 2008)

Wise words Marc!


----------



## windsory (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for your answers.

So, actually I need NOC from A ? What is the procedure and is it allowed work on NOC with B ? Provided both A and B are private companies.

Thanks
jack.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

windsory said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your answers.
> 
> ...


Theoretically you may work for two companies provided both are happy with the arrangement. It is going to look very odd if you are not on the payroll of the one who has organised your visa though...

-


----------



## windsory (Apr 10, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Theoretically you may work for two companies provided both are happy with the arrangement. It is going to look very odd if you are not on the payroll of the one who has organised your visa though...
> 
> -


 Yes, both are happy. But still, I want to know what if police get informed about my situation ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

windsory said:


> Yes, both are happy. But still, I want to know what if police get informed about my situation ?


It's a Ministry of Labour issue, I think. They'll want to know what company A is doing & why you aren't working for them whilst on their visa. I am curious to know why they'd want to do this.

=


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If both Companies are happy with the situation, why not just get an NOC from Company A and transfer your sponsorship to Company B. Whilst some employers do allow employees to take other part-time jobs on the side, you should effectively be employed on a full-time basis by the company that issued your visa. Company B may be quite happy with this arrangement as officially they are not your sponsor and if, God forbid, you were to land into any kind of trouble, they would very quickly wash their hands of you as you are in effect, Company A's responsibility. That's where it could get tricky as no doubt Company A would be quick to point out that you were in fact working for Company B.

You could potentially be fined AED 50,000 followed by deportation if the Min of Labour finds out and consequently decide that you were working illegally. The companies would also be liable for even bigger fines. It's a lot easier to simply get them to sort out the paperwork, so that you have the assurance and peace of mind knowing that your legal status is sorted out and that you are working legally for Company B.


----------

